# Saw this stunner in a carpark yesterday



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope you like it I think it's got potential :lol:


































I quite like the custom big arch kit


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It looks like a crash test car that's escaped!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

why do I think of a fat, chain smoking, massive hooped earring chav with 64 kids and a severe love of Jeremy Kyle????

Nice to see its got the name of the car down the side... is Vectra plus like the Audi RS6 plus, a special version!?!?!?!? :wall:

Jane Austen, where are you!? :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

"......................................."


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> why do I think of a fat, chain smoking, massive hooped earring chav with 64 kids and a severe love of Jeremy Kyle????
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm


I think they were polish mate. You should of seen the state of them :lol:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> "......................................."


All I see it a load of dots :lol: spit it out :devil:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

:lol:

I wouldnt be seen dead in that.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Amazing... Someone ACTUALLY pu effort into creating that... Bit like squeezing out a large stubborn t**d...


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

That's certainly different.. Wonder how much they've spent on the build?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Jane Austen? Well they must certainly be used to the prejudice part.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

They say don't judge a book by its cover but I've got to agree with Cuey.

You can just imagine the type described, weaving in and out of traffic like a clown with their window half down, blaring out some ridiculous music and a roll up *** in their mouth. Well quick innit? :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Nice, love the double rear mudflaps.

Same colour as my car, given me some ideas.......


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

No one notice the European Union flag on the bonnet, da ***


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

Well I love my car the way it is,if you don't like it that's fine just don't take the pee out of my family.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

That looks sh!t, scrap it!


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

Do you mind that's my car.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

One word, ugly


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

:wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol. 

Awkward.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> That looks sh!t, scrap it!


This fits my .................................. perfectly

:lol: The other name Jeff Lynne , Jeff Lynne of ELO fame ? HOW DARE YOU !!!


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

It's got to be someone having a giggle to do that to any car.
The wide arch looks like its been made with a door brush bar draught excluder.
Can only agree with what cuey says regarding a Chavmobile.
All in all a good find :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder if Photoshop could help? If only we had a Photoshop expert on here


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

the only thing that could help that is a can of petrol and a box of matches......


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

What's the '1318' mean? How many pence it cost to mod?.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

s29nta said:


> I wonder if Photoshop could help? If only we had a Photoshop expert on here


obviously I didn't want to do too much to it... so subtle was the name of the game here...

better????


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Nicely done, less is more:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Big improvement that Cuey,,, my retina's still burn from the original pics on page 1 though


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow :lol: umm each to their own


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Cuey, I can still see part of the wheels and that flag


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

john2garden said:


> What's the '1318' mean? How many pence it cost to mod?.


No mate, it's how much it's now worth in pence; £13.18


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I wonder is the "1318" there pin code cos there too stupid to remember it


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Potential  really :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yet another reason why I detest Vauxhall. Classic example....:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Are you not missing the point , it's a car , and not another like it in the Uk for sure individuality , people pay a fortune to stand out from the crowd, and i bet this is there pride a joy and pleased with it.
Might not be to everyone's taste i must admit:lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Best thing about it is the cuddly toy on the parcel shelf.....:tumbleweed:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

i should of offered the guy some cash for it :lol: certainly would of got some attention at shows :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I wish I had your talent on photoshop Cuey :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

neilos said:


> Yet another reason why I detest Vauxhall. Classic example....:lol:


To be fair it's hardly Vauxhall's fault.

Like every car brand they do have a certain amount of chav/undesirable owners, but most brands do when they get cheap enough.

There is also quite a lot of very well kept Vauxhalls that are tastefully modified and some really fast ones.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

srmtor said:


> I wish I had your talent on photoshop Cuey :thumb:


I feel I'm getting better with every request I see on here.... it's a good learning curve....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> To be fair it's hardly Vauxhall's fault.
> 
> Like every car brand they do have a certain amount of chav/undesirable owners, but most brands do when they get cheap enough.
> 
> There is also quite a lot of very well kept Vauxhalls that are tastefully modified and some really fast ones.


It's not vauxhalls, it's vectras. Horrible, horrible cars.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

neilos said:


> Yet another reason why I detest Vauxhall. Classic example....:lol:


Hey, mr pink micra. Micras are thankfully not the only thing nissan make


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I feel I'm getting better with every request I see on here.... it's a good learning curve....


Im certainly starting to notice a difference in your work :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

millns84 said:


> They say don't judge a book by its cover but I've got to agree with Cuey.
> 
> You can just imagine the type described, weaving in and out of traffic like a clown with their window half down, blaring out some ridiculous music and a roll up *** in their mouth. Well quick innit? :lol:


Lol ........:lol:


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

I wonder what the 1318 decal on the back signifies?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Patr1ck said:


> I wonder what the 1318 decal on the back signifies?


reasons why you SHOULDN'T do this to a car???

Oh my !!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

s29nta said:


> I wonder if Photoshop could help? If only we had a Photoshop expert on here


Just a bit. Still ugly afterwards, but a marked improvement lol. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What colour's this down as on the V5??!! :lol:


----------

